# Almond Bees



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

How they looking(frame counts or average description)? How are your losses(%) so far?

I'm not looking for bragging or complaining.

Just numbers.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Beeslave said:


> frame counts or average description I'm not looking for bragging or complaining.
> 
> Just numbers.


Is that before or after splits or before or after shaking ?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Ya know what I'm askingHow they lookin right now. If your making splits you got empty boxes. Those are losses(not for you though keith)


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Beeslave said:


> If your making splits you got empty boxes.


Quads spit in half make a nice double.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Like I said Keith, you don't count, I'm asking the A and B players not the Masters.

In comparison to years past

I sent 648 that sat unchecked from the end of Oct till Dec. Loaded them and sent them out around 10-12th of Dec. 

Loss while in CA not losses before they are shipped out:
Previous years I had high loss (25% in 2009 then 35% in 2010)
2010 50% of the hives that came back alive looked terrible
This season is 4.63% loss and all live hives look great

I'm just curious if "everyone" else is having a better year than previous years.
Or have I become a better beekeeper and figured out how to keep the bees healthy and productive. Maybe this is just my lucky year.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Beeslave said:


> Maybe this is just my lucky year.


Maybe not, did your fall feeding program change much?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

lots of syrup. no pollen till dec( I should've in Oct. though because they were low) in CA. I fought nosema(here's the big one) and mites harder(I added formic arsenal end of may) than years past


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ya know BeeSlave, I know alot of hard working (lucky) keepers, I don't know many lazy (lucky) ones though.


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

I do not send hives to almonds, but hives that I thought would be good enough to go if I did send some are dead from nosema. Poop right through the clusters in dead hives. Not what I call a good year.

Tim


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Most everyone I have talked to seems to have wintered well.
Our winter loss was 4% and we can live with that. All are in and fed up waiting for bloom to start.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Almond Killer Bees*



Beeslave said:


> I'm not looking for bragging or complaining.


Umm,,,DANG!!
Going by those rules; I can't think of anything to say.

Hmmmm...What Nick said, 4% and large hives.

:applause:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nick Noyes said:


> All are in and fed up


Well Nick,how did that go for ya ?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Got it on and most has been consumed. We fed 2 gal. of syrup also. They have lots of brood in them.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Nick and Tony are some of the best, year after year.

Most California guys are reporting @ 25% loss, good beekeepers.


----------

